# January 24th Meeting Address and Info



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

I just sent my address to Niko but I thought I would post it here as well:

5pm Saturday, January 24th

2901 Greenbrook Drive
Arlington, TX 76016
817.429.5906 Home Phone


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Had a great time Mike! Thanks so much for hosting.

Good to meet you Jake. The "flow" explanation was very interesting. I knew it was important and have a lot but didn't quite know "how" it was needed.

Came home with 2 unknown but very neat plants! Thanks so much! 

Love the new fish from Invertzfactory! Thanks Niko and Pedro! Missed you Pedro.


----------

